
Quick notes from Startup School 2012 - philfreo
http://philfreo.com/blog/quick-notes-from-startup-school-2012/
======
andymoe
Joel Spolsky said "get big fast" is a good strategy if you win by taking the
market and "grow slow" is better if there is a hugely crowded market with lots
of entrenched competitors but either way picking a strategy early on is really
important.

The talks that really hit home for me had a theme of pushing through and not
giving up. Those were Jessica Livingson about the common problems she sees
startups face over and over and those from the founders of Pinterest and
Weebly about all the time and commitment it took to become successful.

